# Does anyone know of a wide shoe with Boa laces?



## Davey Wavey (Sep 5, 2013)

My wide feet have made it very difficult to buy my first pair of bike specific shoes.

I found some Scott Trail Boas at a local shop and I liked them quite a bit. The combination of the Boa with the softer material made it fit my feet significantly better than other shoes. I wasn't crazy with the stiffness though. I would prefer something a little stiffer but not rock solid.

Does anyone know of anything else that is similar to the Scott Trail Boa? I'd prefer a complete Boa system rather than Boa + velcro. Wide feet make it difficult on some shoes to get the velcro strap to reach across.

I'm also open to shoes with treads like what you would find on Shimano XC-61 and XC-90.

I'm comfortable spending up to $200. A shoe would have to make love to my feet for me to spend more.

Thanks folks


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you read good reviews on the BOA system? I sure haven't.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive had 4 pairs of North Face runners and 1 pair of hiking boots with boa lacing, never had a problem with any of them.

Also ride 2 pairs of Lake MX330c and my most recent pair are MX331's which are all Boa lacing shoes that come in WIDE fitting if you can find them.

I had an issue where the boa system clogged up on a pair of the MX330's due to me riding in a dusty climate.... Boa will send you a replacement kit free of charge if anything happens to the lacing system.

Love the boa lacing, no laces, buckles or velcro and nice even tension.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I have wide 9.5 feet and love comfort and love tread. Never could handle rock stiff even when roading.

I had a problem with my winter Lakes MX331's on my second ride. I think the spinners were not installed properly at factory. I have been riding with dependability and comfort since I put the new, free spinners in last year. The Boa system is comfortable with even tension and is so easy to use in and out. MX331's are very warm for winter riding. Lov'em.

Lace up Pearl Izumi's for long am day adventures for walking and chillin. These are like wearing my best sneakers but with clips.

My xc racing shoes are buckle Sidis only because the Boa Sidis were too stiff for my liking.

As you can see each shoe has a priority with benefits. Now if I could find a wide fit boa comfy sneaker with tread, A wide fit, boa xc race semi stiff shoe with tread I would have them.

Never tried the Scott or Shimano shoes you mentioned but again Lakes are great and worth a try.


----------



## drog (Sep 18, 2005)

I have wider feet and the Specialized Rime would be worth looking at.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Lakes. Have been wearing MXZs for winter riding for five years. They use BOA and have a wide model which is about a 2e.
Urmb


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

unrooted said:


> Have you read good reviews on the BOA system? I sure haven't.


I *HATE* BOA closures. I would rather use duct tape or glue the shoes to my feet.
Adds unneeded complication and cost where traditional laces still offer the best overall performance.

BOA pops open when I do not want it to.
Difficult to open when I do.
Fussy to tighten.
It does apply even pressure--but even pressure is the last thing I want. I need to adjust it differently for different parts of my foot, so BOA is too tight in spots, too loose, or both, and it usually cuts into the front of my ankle no matter what.


----------



## Rachid (Feb 6, 2007)

Specialized sworks trail shoe comes in varying widths. I've had the wide version of their sworks road shoe and liked it very much

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

I have wide feet and recently tried on some Garneau shoes that fit well. The Specialized wide sizes also fit me well. That said, I'm wearing Bontragers RXLs, but they don't have Boa closures. I'm not sure what your fixation is with the Boa system, but I like different areas of the shoe - especially the toes - to be adjustable independently from the instep area. That allows me to leave the toes loose for comfort and warmth, but tighten the instep securely. Unless you find a shoe with multiple Boas, you lose that ability.


----------



## ha-evolution (Sep 16, 2007)

For 2013 I rode primarily with a pair of Garneau T-Flex 100 shoes with the BOA system and liked them a lot. It does have a single velcro strap near the toes. Never had any hot spots/pressure points like I have had with other bike shoes. No issues with BOA coming unfastened and they survived multiple crashes without any undue harm. Not sure if I would consider the shoes wide but they are not as narrow as others I have owned. I give them a hearty thumbs up!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

wow negativity of BOA ? I can't answer on the wide shoes bit, but my experience is BOA laces rock the hauz and I will never go back to anything but BOA

instant adjustment to any pressure, instant take-off, no problems, issues, no uneven tightness. These things are awesome in all conditions. When shoes/boots dry out I apply a little blast of silicone to the guides and it is ready for action next time. BOA is genius.

as with anything your mileage may vary. I did have one break on me during a ride, but it was 2 years old and I did have a spare reel/ratchet in my pack. in 3 minutes it was on-trail replaced and running with a new cable and ratchet.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

I wasn't being negative, just pointing out one disadvantage of the Boa system. Speaking as someone with wide feet, sometimes you *want* "uneven tightness", loose over the toe box and snug over the instep.

I just picked up a pair of Lake MXZ-303s for the winter and they have Boa closures, so we'll see how they do. I can see advantages to the Boa when wearing winter gloves, as long as they don't tend to freeze up.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bnystrom said:


> I wasn't being negative, just pointing out one disadvantage of the Boa system. Speaking as someone with wide feet, sometimes you *want* "uneven tightness", loose over the toe box and snug over the instep.
> 
> I just picked up a pair of Lake MXZ-303s for the winter and they have Boa closures, so we'll see how they do. I can see advantages to the Boa when wearing winter gloves, as long as they don't tend to freeze up.


I am very negative in regards to the BOA system. It is over priced, overly complicated, and under performs--WAY under performs, in any conditions.

I ALWAYS want uneven tightness on my shoes. Actually, I do want my shoes to fit with even tightness, but to achieve that the closure system needs to be adjusted differently on different parts of the foot.

BOA pulls on every part of the shoe the same amount, creating tight and loose spots. To get rid of the looseness causes pain and loss of circulation in other places.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Just bought another pair of shoes with boa... Garneau 0 LS-100 winter shoes. I expect nothing else than it to work beautifully like all the other pairs I have.


----------

